# New Cumberland Pool for flatheads?



## ztmdodge (May 10, 2013)

I am from northeast ohio and am looking to take my boat to the ohio river for the first time. The closest section to me is the new Cumberland pool around East Liverpool/Midland has anyone caught any flatheads in this section of the Ohio River? And also my boat is a 16' tri-hull but only has a 9.9... I'm not looking to travel far on the river but will this get me around?


----------



## Thompy04 (Jan 26, 2013)

Should be fine, just watch the weather and the river level and forecasts.


----------



## ztmdodge (May 10, 2013)

Good! Thanks for the advice


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

Yes, you'll be fine.

Go up to the nuke plant hot water discharge. There is an island, fish the river side of the island in 12 fow.


----------



## dpattarcher (Jun 3, 2014)

joebertin said:


> Yes, you'll be fine.
> 
> Go up to the nuke plant hot water discharge. There is an island, fish the river side of the island in 12 fow.


just remember to purchase a P.A. license if you want to go past beaver creek towards power plant.


----------



## ztmdodge (May 10, 2013)

Thanks guys. Progress was slow with the 9.9 so I fished the island before the bend and the power plant. Caught a 41lb flathead and a 17lber as well as a few channels


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

Glad to help!


----------



## Bulldog1149 (Feb 26, 2006)

Any folks on here ever do a little guiding? I got a 16 yr old that really wants to catch a good cat. Could pay for fuel food whatever.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

ztmdodge said:


> Thanks guys. Progress was slow with the 9.9 so I fished the island before the bend and the power plant. Caught a 41lb flathead and a 17lber as well as a few channels



Nice job! 41# is a good start!
Georgetown Island or Phillis? I've had a line or two SNAPPED in & around the logs & stumps on the up-river side of Georgetown. 
What bait worked best?
BTW,,, You GOTTA stop in to that bait shop in Beaver Pa,,,, *I think it's on Otter Ln*,,,, & check out the dozens of Ohio River cat-fish pictures that's posted on the walls,,, pick up lots of INFO,,,, AND, he sells the 'best' baits.

Hello Bulldog,,,, Where do you live?


----------



## Bulldog1149 (Feb 26, 2006)

Salem


----------

